# IVAFE QUestion



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Question: How do they calculate the IVAFE? 

It is a percentage of the financial assets for a given year? 

Is this calculated by taking the yearly average and dividing by number of months? In the case where a person lived less than one year? For example, arrived in Italy in April 1, 2014, so actually lived 9 months here?

What qualifies as financial assets? Bank accounts, IRA's, etc. 

Thanks for the help!


----------

